# What "BAIT" if any, do you wish you had, but don't?



## fender66 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm proof positive that fishing "BAIT" catches more fishermen than fish!......I look at websites and drool. Think it might be an addiction. :mrgreen: However, I've learned that I can't have everything.

Tell me what bait/lure you wish you could have, but for some reason (which you can share if you want) don't have. Pictures (or links to them) are considered an added bonus.

I'll go first:

I like swimbaits, and have seen some good and bad ones. However....when they swim well....they can be really impressive. I am however, SHOCKED at the price of some. How wealthy do you have to be to fish with a JSJ Snack Size Bluegills - $79.99 and not be worried about losing it? This is just one example of many.

Note: This isn't meant to be a "review" thread, but more of a "wish list" thread....and try to list only one bait because we all could easily make a long list.


----------



## Mpd165 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm with you on the swimbaits. I love them and think they are really cool, but know I would be depressed for a week if I lost a $20 bait, much less that $80 one you posted.


----------



## BaitCaster (Oct 29, 2010)

Wit this lure, I could really get fish "hooked"!


----------



## poolie (Oct 29, 2010)

My sickness may be worse. I like worms, spinnerbaits and jigs which covers about 99% of my fishing. I own enough of those three to stock a small bait shop, but does that stop me from buying more and more and more.... of course not


----------



## one100grand (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm a lot like poolie in that I have most of the gear I'd want to use, but it doesn't stop me from buying more and more.....I'd really like to have at least a bag every senko that Yamamoto puts out.


----------



## Specknreds (Oct 31, 2010)

I would like the lure that the boat next to me is pulling fish in left and right and we are not even getting a bite. :LOL2: 

Mine would be the "Million Dollar Lure" made by macdaddysjewelry.com/ Their website seems to be down right now, but ESPN has a write up on it https://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/fishing/news/story?page=f_fea_Million-Dollar_Lure_L.Burkhead


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Nov 1, 2010)

I need just about everything. I went through a ton of stuff this year without replacing most of it [-X I would love a swim bait. I don't/never have owned one. I just can't justify spending that much money on something that I WILL eventually lose


----------



## freetofish (Nov 1, 2010)

I would like to find another "Dalton Special". This is a lure from the early 60's that was a floater and came from someplace in Florida as best I recall. Great fish catcher......I am down to only one and it looks like it could use a new coat of paint.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Nov 3, 2010)

Here ya go
Dalton Special
https://compare.ebay.com/search/dalton+special?rvr_id=162545053999&crlp=1811846703_304542_304572&UA=WXF%3F&GUID=caad03bd12b0a06c1b73b503ffd447df&agid=799070043&tm_kw=dalton+special&siteid=0&MT_ID=70&tt_encode=raw&keyword=dalton+special&geo_id=1&gclid=CMGDn5SbhaUCFYpa2god01dyPg&ff4=304542_304572


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 3, 2010)

I'd like a few bags of every yum worm made


----------



## DuraCraft (Dec 13, 2010)

Being a long time fisherman, I have a couple of Dalton Specials. From '60s.

I would like to have a Nip-A-Dee-Dee.

Okay, you young'uns, do your searching.... I'll wait.....


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Dec 14, 2010)

cool prop 
https://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-SOUTH-BEND-NIP-DIDDEE-FISHING-LURE-/270573743131?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3eff73ac1b&x=40&y=9


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 14, 2010)

I might be biased, but if I don't have any JDBaits at my disposal id rather not fish.


----------



## fender66 (Dec 14, 2010)

BassAddict said:


> I might be biased, but if I don't have any JDBaits at my disposal id rather not fish.



:LOL2: Understood!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 14, 2010)

You guys think you have it bad - HA! Not only do I need every type of FW bass bait I also *NEED* mahi/ tuna / Wahoo / Marlin trolling lures and Striper baits for all sorts of different locations. 

The LM Bass stuff is cheap compared to speader bars and surf plugs




DONATIONS GLADLY ACCEPTED!


----------



## redbug (Dec 14, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> You guys think you have it bad - HA! Not only do I need every type of FW bass bait I also *NEED* mahi/ tuna / Wahoo / Marlin trolling lures and Striper baits for all sorts of different locations.
> 
> The LM Bass stuff is cheap compared to speader bars and surf plugs
> 
> ...


are you sure you want to get into a who has more contest???

2 109lb thrust trolling motors 
1 82 lb thrust trolling motor
5 spare props for the trolling motors
4 ss props for the gas motor-

I just found a new still in the plastis loomis imx spinning rod that i ddnt know I had

should I go on??


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 14, 2010)

redbug said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > You guys think you have it bad - HA! Not only do I need every type of FW bass bait I also *NEED* mahi/ tuna / Wahoo / Marlin trolling lures and Striper baits for all sorts of different locations.
> ...





Not a who has more - but who needs more


Redbug you bet anyone I know or have even heard of!

Let me know when you get a 26' Mako W/ TWINS :mrgreen:


----------



## thad. (Dec 14, 2010)

I need more chartreuse Sparkle Beetles.


----------



## FishingBuds (Dec 14, 2010)

i would like to have a complete stock of crank baits in all catergory's


other than that i only have one that i throw maybe once a year, for some reason its the worst bait i get fooled on


----------



## BassGeek54 (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah, I am a sucker for crankbaits and spinners...I just love the way they look.


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Bull Shad. 

I just can't spend the 55 bucks (which is for the small 5 inch one) that they cost.

I got a chance to fish the 5" bait once, on the creator/company owners boat nonetheless, and all I can say is that it is one awesome bait. Still can't bring myself to buy one, though.


----------



## Brine (Dec 17, 2010)

I lost one of these in a brush pile, and if I didn't still have some money to budget for the rest of my build, I'd probably go ahead and get another. 

https://e-fishingnews.com/amazing/681


----------



## fender66 (Dec 17, 2010)

Brine said:


> I lost one of these in a brush pile, and if I didn't still have some money to buget for the rest of my build, I'd probably go ahead and get another.
> 
> https://e-fishingnews.com/amazing/681



Some things in life are WAY OVER THE TOP and I'll NEVER understand them. :shock:


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Dec 17, 2010)

Brine said:


> I lost one of these in a brush pile, and if I didn't still have some money to buget for the rest of my build, I'd probably go ahead and get another.
> 
> https://e-fishingnews.com/amazing/681



Children are starving all over the world and these rich pricks are actually fishing with a $1,000,000 lure. I hope they drown. That would be more newsworthy.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Dec 17, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> Brine said:
> 
> 
> > I lost one of these in a brush pile, and if I didn't still have some money to buget for the rest of my build, I'd probably go ahead and get another.
> ...



Ok, my bad. If I would have actually read the article, I would have known it was for breast cancer...Oops.. Belay my last.


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 17, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> Brine said:
> 
> 
> > I lost one of these in a brush pile, and if I didn't still have some money to buget for the rest of my build, I'd probably go ahead and get another.
> ...



Children are starving all over the world, and some not quite so rich person from Millington, TN (who still has so much more than some) is actually bass fishing for sport. What a cruel and evil person. He should be ashamed of himself. [-X 

Ball rolls both ways. :lol: :lol:


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Dec 17, 2010)

bassboy1 said:


> nathanielrthomas said:
> 
> 
> > Brine said:
> ...



Deliver food and water to hurricane victims and pick body parts out of rubbish in Haiti while providing medical support to those who are still alive.....Then come tell me about charity work. I was serving soup to the homeless in memphis last month if you want something more stateside.. Im a Navy Corpsman, its my job. I dont get to see the ball rolling like some aspiring boat builder from GA, but feel free to make your observations. Theres no need to get personal brother... And I do like to bass fish when Im in the states. 

On a good note, my Christmas leave starts today. Spend some precious time with the family. Ill be in Afghanistan next Christmas. 12 month tours are a bummer. 

And if I had to choose a bait, it would be the Mop Jig I lost last week. Caught a lot of fish off that jig. Bought a new one in the same color, but it doesnt have the same mojo... :LOL2: 

Diddnt mean to hijack a thread. Im sorry


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 17, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> Deliver food and water to hurricane victims and pick body parts out of rubbish in Haiti while providing medical support to those who are still alive.....Then come tell me about charity work. I was serving soup to the homeless in memphis last month if you want something more stateside.. Im a Navy Corpsman, its my job. I dont get to see the ball rolling like some aspiring boat builder from GA, but feel free to make your observations. Theres no need to get personal brother... And I do like to bass fish when Im in the states.
> 
> On a good note, my Christmas leave starts today. Spend some precious time with the family. Ill be in Afghanistan next Christmas. 12 month tours are a bummer.



There needs to be a font that dictates good natured ribbing. Was hoping the little yella faces might indicate such. No foul intentions.

The way I see it, though, if someone has the means to spend a million on a piece of fishing tackle, by all means, go ahead. Just because they are spending that on tackle doesn't mean they aren't donating time and money to worthwhile charities, and even if it did mean they aren't, they worked for it, so it makes no matter what they do with it. I'm sure I could catch the exact same fish with less expensive rods and reels, but I personally like to use mid range rods and reels (St. Croix Avid, Daiwa Viento and Abu Revo reels). I'm sure that would be considered unnecessary spending to some, but I'm in a position to afford it without sacrificing more important things, so I buy such. I think the same idea would apply to any item, with any buyer. 
Just my 2 cents worth.

BTW, thank you for your service. My hat goes off to ALL of our servicemen and women. :USA1: :USA1:

Back on topic, your post reminded me of a bait I lost in the river this summer. Lucky Craft Pointer that I picked up NIB for cheap years ago, and used and abused it for years, before retiring it, as it was beaten up, and wouldn't run true, missing part of the bill, etc. This spring, I pulled it back out to use in the river, as the river is heck on hardbaits with trebles. I caught more stripers on that thing than I have anything else. Finally broke it off once, and have been annoyed ever since, as nothing else has been quite like _that_ one. Maybe I need to cut part of the bill off of one, and whack it with a hammer a couple times to see if I can mimic the other one.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Dec 27, 2010)

My bad bassboy, maybe I was a little edgy that day. I took it the wrong way. And I feel ya on that pointer. I had a cheap bill lewis that my dad gave to me that was chrome(I think) at one point. I wore all the paint off of it and it caught fish like crazy. Had to replace the hooks a few times tho. I almost cried when I lost it. It wasnt even on a fish, It just slung off during a cast...  BTW, Thank you for your support.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Jan 2, 2011)

freetofish said:


> I would like to find another "Dalton Special". This is a lure from the early 60's that was a floater and came from someplace in Florida as best I recall. Great fish catcher......I am down to only one and it looks like it could use a new coat of paint.




https://www.oldfloridalures.com/dalton.htm


----------



## LonLB (Jan 2, 2011)

I would like a never ending supply of salty sticks from Snack Daddy Lures.....Best stick worms available. I need to break down and buy a bunch at a time since they are hard to find in stock at most shops.

No affiliation-since they are a MI based company.


The other would be a few Stryker Jr's. Even back before the custom bait craze hit (about 20 years ago) the Stryker's were hand numbered and signed by the guy painting that batch.

They are a flat sided shad shaped Musky Jerkbait with action that I have yet to see from another musky jerkbait.....Once my fishing bucks account is reloaded I'm going to post a want ad for a few on Muskiesfirst


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jan 29, 2011)

I could never fish an $80 bait because I would simply be too afraid to loose it. And I am certain that most baits under $3 can catch more fish than those expensive swimbaits.


----------



## ishootthings (Feb 8, 2011)

huddleston deluxe


----------

